#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Dificuldade com bonding server linux e mikrotik

## jonasrodrigues

Olá pessoal.

Estou a dois dias fuçando pela internet para tentar resolver um problema.

Infelizmente os tutoriais ou guias que falam sobre o assunto não tratam exatamente com servidores mas sim entre roteadores.

*Situação:

*1 Servidor linux com duas placas de rede.
1 Mikrotik RB1100 
1 Switch HP JD990A

Configurei o servidor para trabalhar com link agregado. Criei uma bond na placa e configurei o Switch ( bem fácil por sinal). Funcionou perfeitamente.

Mas o switch tem portas 100mb e a RB1100 portas 1gbit então resolvei botar o link agregado no mikrotik.

Não mudei nada no Servidor, apenas criei uma bonding e liguei as portas..Porém ele não pinga o ip do servidor. Eu estou confuso por que pede para atribuir ips para as interfaces. Ai adiciono IPs na mesma faixa da miha rede e não funciona. 

Alguem já fez isso?

----------


## jonasrodrigues

Sim, estou usando o 802.3ad

----------

